# Flatband Ergos.....Osage and Curly Maple



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I ordered an Osage Ergo from Flatband. He contacted me and said that there was what he thought was a fine crack that he had to repair by drilling and the gluing toothpicks into the holes. He was upfront and honest and offered to make me another one or I could get a different wood. I still wanted the Osage even with the repair (glad I did.....it adds some character) and while I was at it, I ordered a Curly Maple. Let me just say that Flatband is straight up a pleasure to do business with.....He has that old school, honest no BS character that is sorely missing in todays business world.

The Osage which has an oil finish is set up with .30 Latex and the Curly Maple which is varnished has .20 for light ammo. I am a noob when it comes to slingshots, but these fit my hand perfectly. I also suffer from Dupuytren's contracture in my left hand and these Ergos just seem to work.

Anyhow, I am absolutely sold on these Flatband Ergos and plan to add others in the near future.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a good one form FB

mostly I review new slingshot that I brought in this froum was 10 meters (33ft), I frist tried with my malp ergo was up to 23 meters (75ft)







very accurate


----------

